# fasting....any1 do it?



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

currently cutting & thinking about fasting from 9pm-1pm and squeezing what i need in the 8hours....any benefit to fat loss doing this or be better just sticking with my current 'eat every 3 hours from 7-10'? whatcha recon..


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Prolonged fasting between meals gives you're body more time to attack your fat stores. Eating every 3 hours keeps your body in a 'fed-state' and you will use that energy instead of the stored fat you have.

I've been fasting 19hours for the last week and a half and seeing results already. Recommended.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think there is any real benefit to fat loss from what i have read and seen wile i have been doing it its a great way to control blood sugar levels so yes maybe a slight benefit to that regards and its a fantastic wat to control calories


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It all depends on what suits your lifestyle and your own preference mate, i dont eat till midday when dieting as i find it helps me eat less calories. I wouldnt be able to diet eating more than 2 or 3 meals a day as i would constantly be hungry.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I always find it funny how we call it intermittent fasting, yet most people just call it 'skipping breakfast'..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

safe to say i dont think its for me....day 1 and i caved and ate some oatabix (and a shake) lol, ahwell. cheers lads


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

L11 said:


> I always find it funny how we call it intermittent fasting, yet most people just call it 'skipping breakfast'..


Which we always advocate NOT to do too... Lol


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I was doing normal intermittent fasting for a year or two but finally ended up only eating one meal a day and fasting 23-24 hrs everyday. I'm loving it. Makes counting calories incredibly easy and I'm always full.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> safe to say i dont think its for me....day 1 and i caved and ate some oatabix (and a shake) lol, ahwell. cheers lads


LOL greedy fat pig


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Fast 20 hours, eat 4 hours. Easy.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Fast 20 hours, eat 4 hours. Easy.


lol cheers for that mate.....but im asking the benefits of fasting vs regular diet for fatloss? just gonna stick with what i know tbh, fats melting off as it is. just a moment of curiosity.....im back to my not really giving a fuk self today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL greedy fat pig


is that long locks of hair i see flicking onto your shoulders in ur avi ya p00fy cvnt lol?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im back to training on an evening and im only eating a normal sized meal @6pm 1 hour before training, a massive shake after training and then stuffing my face for the rest of the night.

I find that at the mo it suits me perfectly and whilst its alot of food to get down between the hours of 6 and 11 (ish) its actually very enjoyable being able to eat what the hell i want as along as its about x cals.

after a few days the hunger feeling goes.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup1:

Well there are studies, but regardless whether it actually is beneficial or not I find it helps me keep very discliplined in terms of calorie and macro control. So for me, it has worked wonders.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> is that long locks of hair i see flicking onto your shoulders in ur avi ya p00fy cvnt lol?


nope mate, im as bald as a badgers ar5e lol


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Only have precision nutritions pdf to go by, but the author mentioned fasting to lose weight and using the usual deficit diet were not any better.

Im pretty certain the author to lean gains even mentioned it was just more convenient for him. So the main ingredient to amazing fat loss is consistency.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

I did it for about 1yr and lost a load of weight (mainly fat). I followed the Leangains protocol - http://www.leangains.com/

TBH I found it great and very easy to work it into my busy working day. Don't be put off by your cravings over the first day or two as these will quickly dissapear and your body will get used to the 'fast'. I fasted for 16hrs, usually between 9pm - 1pm.

I would still be doing it now but I have recently started working with an online coach and he has me eating 4 meals per day which I cannot fit into 8hrs.

Ta


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lumix said:


> I did it for about 1yr and lost a load of weight (mainly fat). I followed the Leangains protocol - http://www.leangains.com/
> 
> TBH I found it great and very easy to work it into my busy working day. Don't be put off by your cravings over the first day or two as these will quickly dissapear and your body will get used to the 'fast'. I fasted for 16hrs, usually between 9pm - 1pm.
> 
> ...


damn...a year!....i wasnt really planning on cutting for any longer than 8-10 weeks lol, im 4 weeks in and was down 8.5kg last week, so hopefully the next 4 will have me where i want to be

(DNP/T3/TREN/MAST/TEST helped a bit tbf lol)


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Most of the girls I have known/know probably do this without realising it. Like they have a 'cigarette for breakfast'.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I've been fasting 16 weeks now and have lost a stone. I eat 12-8 and eat clean. Do have the odd Cheat in fairness but that helps me stick to it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JawD said:


> I've been fasting 16 weeks now and have lost a stone. I eat 12-8 and eat clean. Do have the odd Cheat in fairness but that helps me stick to it.


Is that ur erse?

In the end I gave fasting a swerve, I eat FAR too much too squeeze into a few hours lol & tbh the drugs work a treat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've used IF to great results, but fasting has no scientific foundation that it actually makes a difference. It just helps with calorie control.

Ultimately, you calorie and macro intake will determine your body composition changes (assuning training is in check)


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I recently started on IF, 16/8 protocol, I prefer it, more energy in the mornings and feel less bloated.

I will be trying it out until Xmas, enjoying g the festivities then hitting IF full on during in the new year.


----------



## steveo1 (Apr 7, 2011)

i eat 2000 calories (cutting) in one big meal and its amazing! i have never felt better and oh boy when them cheat meals come round they taste 200000000% better! its not for everyone but i would say everyone should at least give it a try when cutting


----------

